#ubuntu-us-la 2011-04-27
<Mike_H_> Hello! Can anyone tell me which cities in LA have LUGs?
<Mike_H_> New Orleans I assume
<Mike_H_> does Baton Rouge or Shreveport or Monroe or Lafayette or Alexandria have one?
<Robdgreat> Baton Rouge has one, Monroe has one that may or may nto be currently active
<Mike_H_> so just NOLA and BR you know for sure?
<Robdgreat> I wasn't an avid Linux user when I lived in Lafayette, so I can't really say that much about their scene
<Mike_H_> I just figured Lafayette might just due to UL
<Robdgreat> lake charles has one
<Mike_H_> oh wow, ok
<Mike_H_> you wouldn't happen to know about MS, would you
<Robdgreat> no
<Mike_H_> do they even have a channel
<Mike_H_> nobody in it apparently.
<Mike_H_> I run a GLBT magazine
<Robdgreat> ok
<Mike_H_> and I know quite a few people are GLBT and use these systems
<Mike_H_> so I wanted to put it out there in case people didn't know
<Robdgreat> a lot of people from all walks of life use these systems
<Robdgreat> same can be said about a lot of activities
<Mike_H_> I'm always in #gaygeeks and they talk about it a lot
<Robdgreat> ok
<Mike_H_> thanks for your help!
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-04-28
<Robdgreat> hello
